# Specialized Deviant II 2011 Größe L / schwarz NEU



## AJ (10. März 2011)

Steht parallel auch im Bikemarkt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280642226965&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

